# fuerteventura, canary islands 2009



## ornata (Jan 3, 2010)

link to photos from this trip

http://photo.net/photodb/member-photos?user_id=5699002

Dident find to much spiders, just geckos and lizards. Latrodectus was common though

PS. Please view the photos in large size(click twice on the photos)


----------



## Regali$ (Jan 16, 2010)

some truely amazing landscapes. makes me want to go there.


----------



## tarcan (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice indeed, thank you for sharing!


----------

